

What speaking a foreign language says about you - pkarbe
http://blog.hunch.com/?p=38864

======
iamdave
There are a lot of very poor correlations made here, VERY poor.

I only know enough Spanish to greet the janitor at work, and even then it's a
cordial "amigo!" as we pass one another, a smile and a handshake.

However, I'm an avid trombone player who can read and transpose bass, treble
and tenor clef and even taught a group of friends a lot about music theory as
we sat around a bong one night in college. A lot of the implied correlations
in that chart, statistical or not seem to have political leanings.

~~~
zwieback
Upvoted for tenor clef!

------
zwieback
I enjoyed looking at the table and found myself bouncing between the left and
right column quite a bit.

I think what these types of articles really illustrate is that education can
be another form of bling.

